# Tiljann Companion Character Handout



## Truename (Jan 29, 2011)

(SPOILERS)

I have my players run all of the companion NPCs in WotBS, so I make little half-page handouts for each one. Generally, I want to downplay the combat effect of the NPCs--by the time they reach Seaquen, they'll have collected five companions--so I simplify the combat stats and include tactics descriptions that keeps them out of combat.

Here's the one I just made for Tiljann, in case anybody wants to use it.


----------



## Ormazd (Jan 30, 2011)

Dude, I need you to catch up and pass me in the campaign continuity so I can totally start using your stuff.

O


----------



## Truename (Jan 30, 2011)

Here's Torrent, Crystin, and Haddin. I haven't done Katrina yet. Torrent's a bit uneven--she's the first one I did.


----------

